# Artificial lures



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

As I've been a baitfisherman my whole life--and maybe not a particularly good one at that-- what lures should I start with if I wanted to make the jump to artificials? Esecially intersted in trout right now...

Seems artificials might be easier from a yak...


----------



## Darkness (May 3, 2004)

Go basic, go classic:

1/4 or 1/2oz one of these, red.









4" one of these, lime green or pink/white.









Cast, bounce on bottom, catch trout/flounder/pup/whatever. Fish around oyster rocks and undercut banks for best results.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

pictures are very helpful... thanks.

Here's a DOA shrimp lure people are talking about:


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

try the berkley gulps on those jigheads. they're expensive but worth it.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

hey ryan, you been fishing lately?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

uncdub13 said:


> try the berkley gulps on those jigheads. they're expensive but worth it.



Yup everthin from flounder ,pups and crabs...they luv em....

I keep 5 inch bass assasins readily also....

Get ya a few mirro lures..the Catch2000 /chartreuse is one of my favorite hard plastics...The rattle trap is also a good'un

Ya gotta also have some metal....a few stingsilvers.replace the treble with live bait single hook.And keep a Gotcha plug aboard..

Yer only gonna sling these lures with a medium lite ta lite tackle .so make sure yer rod and reels are appropiate


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

SeaSalt said:


> hey ryan, you been fishing lately?


been chasing around some reds and flounder when i can. this 100 degree weather has put the brakes on the kayak fishin for a lil while though. gatorade prices are way too high  .


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Yup everthin from flounder ,pups and crabs...they luv em....
> 
> I keep 5 inch bass assasins readily also....
> 
> ...


Like he said always have some mirror lures, gotcha's (my personal fav) and sting silvers. also while your paddling I would be trolling a small clark spoon with a small inline sinker. They work great for spanish and trout.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Nserch4Drum said:


> ...Ya gotta also have some metal....a few stingsilvers.replace the treble with live bait single hook...


Use them with a bucktail teaser with the Stingsilver to really put a hurting on the fish... I tie a swivel onto a 4' length of 50 lb mono...put a snap on the bottom...tie a dropper loop 1' down from the top swivel...tie a bucktail onto a 12" piece of mono and put it on the leader with a loop-to-loop change...Put the Stingsilver on the bottom snap..

This rig KILLS!  Sometimes two at a time!

Sandcrab


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Sandcrab said:


> Use them with a bucktail teaser with the Stingsilver to really put a hurting on the fish... I tie a swivel onto a 4' length of 50 lb mono...put a snap on the bottom...tie a dropper loop 1' down from the top swivel...tie a bucktail onto a 12" piece of mono and put it on the leader with a loop-to-loop change...Put the Stingsilver on the bottom snap..
> 
> This rig KILLS!  Sometimes two at a time!
> 
> Sandcrab




HMMMM...gonna hafta try this rig.
Thanxs SC


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

Thank y'all for the input. You're shooting my budget to hell, but I do appreciate the help.

P.S. The pictures ARE helpful!


----------

